# Fry Not Swimming Normally



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

I have 4 fry at 5 weeks old and since we had a power cut the 2 larger ones have started swimming weirdly (i think it was after power cut).... The heater and the bubbler in the bbs hatchery stopped working. So they had no food or warmth for at least 12 hours (was at work and was unable to get the power back on). 

Yesterday they seemed like they were about to die... swimming vertically and resting at the bottom on the sides. I thought I lost them but after work today I came back and they're still swimming but still vertically or at 45 degree angle. And when they stop they rest on the thermometer vertically. The pic shows the 2 larger fry which is having this problem. 

I'm not sure if this was affected from the lack of warmth or no food (I have fed them today and I think they went for some) or if the water quality is poor. Even though I try to make 50% water changes each day the water has a foul smell. 

Anyone know what's wrong with them? Or had a similar case?

Just had a quick look at them and they're not moving much... At the bottom on their sides and only swimming up for air... which seems odd as I've heard they only start to develop their labyrinth organ at 7 weeks old?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Not really sure what's causing their behavior. But the initial problem was temp drop. Often they will recover after a few days. But some may always swim awkwardly. Again I'm not sure what organ is affected. Hope someone with better knowledge will give you better explanation.

Hope they make it. Good luck.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

How low did the water temp go for the 12 hours and what is it now and double check the heater to make sure it isn't cracked and sending out a stray volt.

Do you have anything over the top to retain heat/humidity for the labyrinth organ that can start to develop between 2-6 weeks. I see a little condensation on the wall-but not much and this is really important at this stage.

What is the nitrite and pH and how much and when was the last water change. Any substrate, live plants and/or snails. What other food used beside the BBS

If they don't improve within a day or so after the up temp, heat/humidity over the water and water change with like temp dechlorinated water pre tanned (looks like your water is tanned) You might need to start Epsom salt 2tsp/gal-Start with 1tsp/gal dissolved in a cup of tank water after a water change and add a small amount over 30min-watch for tolerance-Then increase to 2tsp/gal with tomorrows 50% water change-provided that they tolerated the 1tsp/gal-Add more tannins too-crush up a leaf and add directly to the tank and have some steeping to use for water changes.


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm not sure what the water temp was during the 12 hours. It may have just dropped below 80? The heater still working fine and I've kept a cling film under the lid. But every time I open the lid to feed the heat and humidity just goes. The last water change was yesterday and I have a large snail, some live plants and IAL. But I don't have a sponge filter/bubbler. I'm not sure what the PH and nitrite is. But I'm guessing the PH is ok for the fry with all the IAL inside? 

I dechlorinate and add IAL before adding water. And I add water by a drip and leave it over night. 

I did try to get hold of some Epsom salt for my adult female (who is having swim bladder problems) but I couldn't find any. I will try again. 

Sorry, what is steeping? 

All 4 of them look lethargic when they swim and look lifeless when resting at the bottom.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Steeping is like with tea-you let the leaves sit in water to release the tannins.

If the temp didn't go down too low-that shouldn't be the problem-It might be a genetic issue or feeding or nutrition related-especially if all you have been feeding is BBS-unless you only fed newly hatched BBS with yolk sac intact 75% of the time-otherwise, BBS that have used up their yolk sac have very little nutrition for growing fry-especially under a month old-Poor nutrition is a big killer of fry.

Get two hatcheries going 24h apart and only feed newly hatched BBS in small amount 3-4 times a day and add in some other food-crushed pellets, frozen foods...etc....and see if they will eat that-Good luck finding some Epsom salt-here in the US you can find it in stores that have pharmacy and in some garden stores since it is used for a plant fert too.

Good luck


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

I managed to move them in a slightly larger tank and slowly filling up with the drip method. They seem to swim a lot more this morning but still in a weird way (at an angle at times) and when they rest they lie almost vertically... like shown in the picture. 

I fed them bbs and some guppy fry powder food. I have 2 hatcheries at 24hr apart and usually feed in the mornings and once when I get home from work. When they have yolk sac intact does that include the shell? Sometimes I notice when they're just hatched there's a white dot attached to the shell but they're not moving... Is that the best time to feed them? 

I think I will start feeding them frozen daphnia too.


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi OFL, I managed to buy some Epsom salt and i'm thinking of trying to fix my adult female first before I try it on the fry. 

Are you sure it will be safe to use on the fry in small dosages?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I have never had any problems with Epsom salt and fry as young as a week old using it in dosages as high as 3tsp/gal-For your issues I would use it at 2tsp/gal-be sure and pre-dissolve the Epsom salt in a cup of dechlorinated water or tank water and add slowly to the fry tank-over about 30min-watch for tolerance.


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

so is swim bladder problem a common issue with young fry? Even at 3-6 weeks old? I had a good look at them today and they seem to be swimming a lot better. They tend to rest on some plants floating at the top. I'll keep monitoring them and if I notice they're still swimming oddly then I'll use the espom salt.


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Feed worms instead of BBS fora couple days as well.


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi guys, thought I'd give you a quick update on my fry.. Almost 8 weeks old and starting to take crushed pellets/flakes and occasionally feed them live adult brine. They seem to be swimming ok but still think its a bit odd when they rest at the bottom of the tank. They rest on one side of their belly - Is that normal? I've never seen my adults do that...

3 of them are about 1 inch long and the smallest one is about 3/4 inch long. Will try and post some pictures when I can get a good shot of them


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Glad to hear they are still with you  Have you used any Epsom Salt to see if that helps? Normally they shouldn't be just laying around.. just here and there when resting. If they are resting on the bottom for about 1-10 minutes then I wouldn't worry about it.. but if it's all day and they only swim to eat then I would look into what is causing it.

How big of a tank are they in now?
Temp?
% and often of the water change?
Conditioner?
Sponge filter?


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

When they're resting its only short periods - never longer than 5 minutes. They constantly go up for air and food then back down to rest or sometimes in the floating plants. Maybe they're ok now but me being paranoid 

They're still in the 4 gallon and temp is 82-84F. I do around 50-60% once every day/2 days. I use a normal dechlorinated (can't remember the brand) and IAL to condition the water. The sponge filter is still running at a low rate. 

I used the epsom salt once in small quantities (probably half a teaspoon). 

I think I noticed one of the bigger ones start to flare... but not 100% sure. I've not noticed any fin nipping or ripped fins at the moment.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Continue with the large water changes daily, as that is really small for 4 juveniles who produce that hormone still. 

So they go up for food and air, then right back down? Or do they swim around all over and occasionally rest? Sorry, didn't quite understand.. normally they should be swimming most of the time with occasional rest periods.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Is there any way you can get a video to describe what you mean? It is hard with only photos and descriptions to get a proper idea of what is happening. 

That way we can see if what is going on with your fry is abnormal or not.


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry, the tank size is around 8-9 gallons and been in there for a weeks now (my other tank was around 4). 

They do swim around a bit after food and air. It's just when they are resting at the bottom the position they're in doesn't seem normal. 

I will to try get a video of them and maybe post on youtube.


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

I've finally uploaded a vid of the fry at 8 weeks on youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8zXOyGjalc 

Sorry it's taken so long, I was on holiday and just got back.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Huh.. they seem to be gasping for some reason.. breathing hard, using their gills for extra oxygen. Something is up with them


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

They seem to be ok at the moment. Just took another video and will try to upload now. I fed them frozen blood worms for the first time today and they took with no problems. 

I saw one of the larger ones flaring but no torn fins yet.


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

2nd vid:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDDySToTmVk

They seem to be swimming a lot better. And they don't seem to be gasping for air...


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

They look well in the video.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

they do look much better! 

And that first one is stunning!


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks!! They are much better now and eating well.


----------

